# Nike Boots Are the SHIIIIIT!!!!



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

So I recently went up to whistler and got to test out a pair of Nike Zoom DKs

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomgawd.
:eusa_clap:
I've rocked 32 for a bit under a decade and have recently been looking for a change. I was intrigued by the Deeluxe line, and specifically the street.

Nike wasn't honestly even on my radar.

The Zoom DKs were SO light, SO warm, and just FELT SO GOOD!!
Words don't do it justice. That pinch in the heel, that robust snug fit, HOW F*KING LIGHT THESE GUYS WERE...

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Seriously, try them on...

Anyways...
Now I'm faced with a dilemma :icon_scratch:
Primarily a park/urban rider, I was wondering.
Anyone have any experience with The DK, The Kaiju, and the Force 1's?

College kid on a budget, I'm thinking the Force 1's, being Jed Anderson's boot, would perform just as well, despite being the lower price point...
Would I be right? :dunno:

Help me ouuuuut


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They all get pretty mush after about 15 days.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

no way!! Based on what info?!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> College kid on a budget,


I was under the impression that Nikes were pretty severely overpriced.:dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> They all get pretty mush after about 15 days.


My buddy, who just began riding the DK's at the beginning of this season, is telling me the same.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Saucy. I've heard nothing but good things from the shop homies.
It's not like they're on commission, either...

Also, Jed Anderson... Really?


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I was like you, loving the ZF1's when I first got them. Perfect fit and everything.

Then they packed out, and heel lift, and all sorts of sloppiness started happening.

Now I replaced them with Burton Imperials. Nikes are good initially, but the love gets lost after a while.

Also, after going with speed zone laces I'm never going back to standard laces. Soooo much faster getting from the parking lot to the chair lift... don't know why i took so long to switch over.

Glad you enjoy the Nike's though.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get off Jed Anderson's nuts.....Apparently his sponsorship was money well spent by Nike.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Tech420 said:


> Sounds like you need to get off Jed Anderson's nuts.....Apparently his sponsorship was money well spent by Nike.


That's kind of what a sponsorship is for. If it's good enough for the pros then it's good enough for me sort of mentality. Where'd you learn business? They don't just give anyone decent boots because they're good. Other brands, the term is actually "brand ambassador"
So I'm not on Jed Andersons nuts. I just figure if a kid with game like that can use these boots then they should be fit for me.
Guess I'm wrong.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

You are right in that they'd love you to think that. The reality is these gays can strap on an ironing board with hardboots and still make fools out of us. These guys by and large sign for the $ not because of any true belief in the product.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Steezy, I've been curious: Is the liner lacing the same regular laces as on the outside on the Nike boots? It looked like that in an image I saw and I thought _wtf?_ :icon_scratch:

Nothing wrong with it. I've just never seen that before.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeap. Nike uses the same laces in their internal harness as the outside, except it's always red. I have a pair of ZF1's and they use the same lace. If I wanted to I could inter swap them with each other. Also Nike has a weird inner lacing system that took me a little while to figure out. But once you do figure it out it's really easy to over tighten.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> Yeap. Nike uses the same laces in their internal harness as the outside, except it's always red. I have a pair of ZF1's and they use the same lace. If I wanted to I could inter swap them with each other. Also Nike has a weird inner lacing system that took me a little while to figure out. But once you do figure it out it's really easy to over tighten.


+1 yo.
Epic how do you like the ZF1's? I'm considering, but now... not so sure... Give me some feedback? :icon_scratch:


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> +1 yo.
> Epic how do you like the ZF1's? I'm considering, but now... not so sure... Give me some feedback? :icon_scratch:


Loved them to death, except now they don't fit me. I just bought a pair of Kaijus, and I could say that the fit is almost identical (haven't ridden them yet). I've never ridden a pair of DKs so I wouldn't know what they are like. Anyway as for the ZF1s they lasted me about three seasons, and I go snowboarding about 15-20 times per season. They were a little stiff for my liking (I'm a park type of guy) cause of that power strap. But they were some of the comfiest boots I've ever had. I used to ride 32 Lashed and DC Park, but the ZF1s were hand down my favourite. No heel lift, great stock insole (replaced though with Superfeet), ingenious traditional lacing system, great liner, and a bunch of other things I could say I liked about the boot. I have a pretty average foot (width on the border of narrow and normal) and they fit me great. But if my foot was any wider I'd stay away from Nike. Also in contrast, to the other people's boots that turned to "mush" after 15 days, I have to say mine are still strong and can last another season or two. But as previously mentioned my feet grew out of them so I won't be able to wear them any more. In summary, if they fit your feet, and you're absolutely stoked on them I would get them.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> They were a little stiff for my liking (I'm a park type of guy) cause of that power strap. But they were some of the comfiest boots I've ever had. I used to ride 32 Lashed...


I'm riding a pair of 32 Lashed right now.
The ZF1's are stiffer than the Lashed?
I'm primarily a park kind of guy myself. I don't really enjoy freeriding as much as I do hitting a rail or box.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> I'm riding a pair of 32 Lashed right now.
> The ZF1's are stiffer than the Lashed?
> I'm primarily a park kind of guy myself. I don't really enjoy freeriding as much as I do hitting a rail or box.


In my opinion the ZF1s are stiffer than the Lashed. But by no means did the stiffness, stop me from going into the park. I don't feel the stiffness of the ZF1 at all inhibited me performance, though it took a little while to get accustomed to. If you were looking for a softer Nike boot, I'd go with the Kaiju.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

was considering changing boots to Nike but I think im gonna go Rome instead


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a pair of ZF1's and my experience has been positive. 

When I first got them, the skate cuff was pinching a nerve in my foot (very, very isolated issue), but now that they've packed out somewhat, it doesnt happen anymore. I've also shredded one of the outer-laces after about 10 days, due to a defective lace-tightening mechanism; the internal metal piece exposed itself and shredded the lace. Good thing they came with backups.

This will be my 3rd season on them, but the last two seasons, I've only been out about 15 times each, so max of maybe 30-ish days. Used for everything: park, trees, back-country hiking, etc. My only real complaint is that they're not the warmest boots ever, but staying warm isn't too much of an issue for me. 

For the price, I absolutely love them.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Got my ZF1 last year and absolutely love them. I wore them out and about for a good 2 weeks before the season started vs heat molding.

Still holding up extremely well, but starting to notice some heel lift. Maybe I just need to lace up better and keep them tighter. idk. Didn't feel like I had any problems with lift my first season.

Just curious...would a new after market insole reduce or eliminate heel lift in a boot?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I also noticed that the cuff on Nike boots sticks out pretty far and has that harness thing on it, too. 
Have those affected the length of your ankle straps on your bindings?

As you already know, I'm also in for new boots now. I narrowed it down to size 13 and have tried on and love ThirtyTwo's Prion and Prion FT. Now I just can't decide which one to keep. :dunno:
Both of the lacing systems hold great and do not move at all. I've just ordered a pair of the FTs in 13. 

Sucks because tomorrow I'm going boarding and I'll have to wear my old Ride boots with that nasty single Boa on them! Personally, I don't like that thing because I can only tighten it in one spot and it's easy for me to over-tighten it.

Glad you like your new Nike boots But don't those seem a little too expensive? I've seen the around $500-$600 and although they're good, they don't honestly look like they're worth THAT much. I think that's just Nike doing the sports brand thing where they put their logo on a product and that somehow shoots the value through the roof. :icon_scratch: Under Armour and some other sports brands also do that.
No offense to your new boots though!


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Glad you like your new Nike boots But don't those seem a little too expensive? I've seen the around $500-$600 and although they're good, they don't honestly look like they're worth THAT much. I think that's just Nike doing the sports brand thing where they put their logo on a product and that somehow shoots the value through the roof. :icon_scratch: Under Armour and some other sports brands also do that.
> No offense to your new boots though!


If you know the right places to shop you could get Nike boots for mad cheap. I'm a University Student so I don't have much of a budget. For example, I used to have the Vans Auras for like a week, until I had to return them cause they weren't the right size for me. The shop I returned them to didn't have my size so I just got a full refund and went shopping elsewhere. Next day my family and I go to the states for a shopping trip, and I planned on spending upwards of $300 for new boots. So the first store we went to was a Ross down in Seattle, and behold there was a pair of Nike ZF1s for $85:yahoo:. Shocked and surprised I tried them on and they fit perfectly. Story of how I got hooked on Nike and how I saved my self a buttload of cash.

Anyway, so I got my ZF1s for $85 and I recently bought my Kaijus for $200 (Muller Kaiju QS - totally worth it IMO:thumbsup. So if you know where to look you could get things cheap.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> If you know the right places to shop you could get Nike boots for mad cheap. I'm a University Student so I don't have much of a budget. For example, I used to have the Vans Auras for like a week, until I had to return them cause they weren't the right size for me. The shop I returned them to didn't have my size so I just got a full refund and went shopping elsewhere. Next day my family and I go to the states for a shopping trip, and I planned on spending upwards of $300 for new boots. So the first store we went to was a Ross down in Seattle, and behold there was a pair of Nike ZF1s for $85:yahoo:. Shocked and surprised I tried them on and they fit perfectly. Story of how I got hooked on Nike and how I saved my self a buttload of cash.
> 
> Anyway, so I got my ZF1s for $85 and I recently bought my Kaijus for $200 (Muller Kaiju QS - totally worth it IMO:thumbsup. So if you know where to look you could get things cheap.


:eusa_clap:

I would like to announce you officially the luckiest person on this forum. (But I can't really do that!) Nice one!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Ross sells snow boots? Shit, I'm gonna have to go check a couple by me for shits and giggles.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I was under the impression that Nikes were pretty severely overpriced.:dunno:


they also run narrow. So fuck those fat foot haters! 


I see lots of cheap and hardly used boots at thrift shops. I saw a pair of hardly used DC Boas in my size for $25


----------



## MrRaD (Jan 15, 2013)

i've had 2 sets of DK's i think the first ones with the patent leather psychedelic design, picked those up for $150 brand new. i got super lucky, i see them on ebay for $700+
those got worn out. i got those at the end of my 1st season 4yrs ago. 
i picked up last yrs DK, i'm sure the tech is better. they are comfy as $hit. i'll stick with what i know..


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

you gotta let me know how that plays out bro...
This whole "turns to mush" idea is scaring me. But I can't get over how fucking comfy those motherfuckers were man!
Seems to me like it'd be worth it if I just got some aftermarket insoles you know?


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> you gotta let me know how that plays out bro...
> This whole "turns to mush" idea is scaring me. But I can't get over how fucking comfy those motherfuckers were man!
> Seems to me like it'd be worth it if I just got some aftermarket insoles you know?


I do have Superfeet red hots with all my boots, maybe the reason they haven't gone to mush?


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> I do have Superfeet red hots with all my boots, maybe the reason they haven't gone to mush?


Yeah, I have green and orange in my two ThirtyTwo boots - high shock absorbtion. I figure those would keep me feeling pretty solid. :hope:


----------



## Noodle Soups (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a pair not long ago and even since I got them I feel like I've been wearing heaven on my feet. They are so great! Nike has mastered look and function! They ride great and are so warm! 10 out of 10 from me guys!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

G Steezy said:


> you gotta let me know how that plays out bro...
> This whole "turns to mush" idea is scaring me. But I can't get over how fucking comfy those motherfuckers were man!
> Seems to me like it'd be worth it if I just got some aftermarket insoles you know?


I LOVED my Nike's.....at first. I agree with all those before me about the "mush". Sorry, I know, I was bumbled too.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So the more I hear about "mush" the less I want to spend MSRP on them. So at the end of the season where should I keep an eye out?


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

bump for some clarification!


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

I wear size 8 normal shoes (Timberlands, dress shoes, gym shoes, everything). I wear size 9 Burton Invader boots. What size should I buy for Kaijus?

I absolutely cannot find a place to try them on in Toronto.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> I wear size 8 normal shoes (Timberlands, dress shoes, gym shoes, everything). I wear size 9 Burton Invader boots. What size should I buy for Kaijus?
> 
> I absolutely cannot find a place to try them on in Toronto.


Check if zappos.com has them. They have free return shipping so you can try stuff on. :thumbsup: That way, you could get a size 8 and 9 and try both, and then just return the wrong size.

If zappos doesn't have them, check if the Nike web store has free return shipping. ThirtyTwo did, so maybe they also do for their boots. 

If you can get them from dogfunk.com, they'll let you have a free return shipping label for size exchanges.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

cb1021 said:


> I wear size 8 normal shoes (Timberlands, dress shoes, gym shoes, everything). I wear size 9 Burton Invader boots. What size should I buy for Kaijus?
> 
> I absolutely cannot find a place to try them on in Toronto.


I wear size 8.5 in Nike Air max, nike free's, my Nike soccer shoes, and wear a 9 in Nike Kaiju's. Hope that helps.....


----------



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad, I bought in to all this hype. Tried them on today... Most comfortable and cush boots I've tried. Ended up buying a pair of last seasons Zoom Force 1's for $125


----------



## superasiaman (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my nike 2012 dk's last season for 200 Bnib.

I was riding salomon factions

I ride in L.A area so i dont worry about cold as much. or hardly ever actually like the rest or more of you guys.

but its my second season on them now riding pretty much just park (nothing really out here but park)

and i love them, their comfortable , snug, light.

Idk why but the solamons just felt a little too mellow for me.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

chronos said:


> Glad, I bought in to all this hype. Tried them on today... Most comfortable and cush boots I've tried. Ended up buying a pair of last seasons Zoom Force 1's for $125


Where'd you get em for 125 at?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

MJP said:


> I wear size 8.5 in Nike Air max, nike free's, my Nike soccer shoes, and wear a 9 in Nike Kaiju's. Hope that helps.....


So they run a bit small? What would you compare Nike's too size was? Like is a Burton 11 a Nike 12?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

superasiaman said:


> I got my nike 2012 dk's last seeson for 200 Bnib.
> 
> I was riding salomon factions
> 
> Idk why but the solamons just felt a little too mellow for me.


Cause it's their budget boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NoOtherOptions said:


> So they run a bit small? What would you compare Nike's too size was? Like is a Burton 11 a Nike 12?


They don't actually run small. They overbuilt their liners cause they're shit and pack out almost a full size.


----------



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Where'd you get em for 125 at?


It was a local board shop in NYC.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They don't actually run small. They overbuilt their liners cause they're shit and pack out almost a full size.


I literally just read they run small. From this site no less.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nivek said:


> They don't actually run small. They overbuilt their liners cause they're shit and pack out almost a full size.


After riding my kaiju's this statement has some truth. I was fine the first days of riding but recently I have severe heel lift. And I crank that inner liner down good. But it loosens quite easily. 

Anyone have any tips on lacing? I wonder if it's me. Comfort is great but performance has been slipping


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Add some superfeet....


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Watch out for what bindings you have when you do buy Nike since Nike does not put backstays on their boots...especially some Burton Bindings and I only know from experience and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with Burton. The problem lies with the ridges at the bottom of the high backs that are supposed to grip to the backstays on the heel of the boots. Burtons have backstays as well as DC's on their boots and I'm sure some others do too...Nike, no...and those same ridges tore the shit out of the heels/back of my Nike Zoom DK's, these same comfy boots you are describing that I too love! It's not Burton's fault and at first I didn't know where the rub and wearing down was coming from until a Burton Techy filled me in and was very helpful. I do know the Missions and Cartels have the ridges and the Cartels are what I had, until I sold them and bought the Malavitas = no ridges, problem solved. But Nike boots, yeah, comfy and they just need to put backstays on their boots to protect and prolong their life. I can't wait until 2014 when their BOA line is released.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

They run narrow?! You must have small, small feet...I wear a size 10 boot and have to wear Large bindings because of the wide width of my Zoom DK's. I have Forum and Burton Bindings and a Large binding fits a size 10+. A Medium binding on the high end is a size 11 and still would not fit these fat boots lol and I don't have wide feet naturally. Trust me bro, these are some of the widest boots on the market but they are comfy and I love my DK's.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

You get what you pay for...to me having a comfy and more street-like feel is priceless


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got some Kaijus but I think they might be too big. If I slam my heel into the heel cup, my toes are no longer touching the front. If I stand up straight, my toes will touch the front. They fit perfect right now actually. The only issue is that they are brand new and will pack out.

I read that size 8.5 and 8 have the shell size (which is size 8.5), not sure if true or not. I currently have 8.5s, not sure if htere is any point in sizing down to size 8. 

I would like to add super feet but I don't see how they will help my boots fit tighter because they are supposed to give arch support. I have really flat feet. The Kaijus insoles are currently giving me arch support (making my feet shorter). If they flatten out and my feet lie flat, then the boots will probably fit me perfectly even after pack out. 

Also these boots are too fricking expensive and beautiful to wear which make me anal about getting the puuurfect sizing.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the feel of the Kaiju's as well but I am noticing that after packing out I am getting some heel lift. I'm thinking about trying to pull out the liner from my Burton Hail and slide those into my Kaijus. Hoping the switch solves the problem as I didn't get nearly as much lift out of my Hails. I already have the superfeet in.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> So they run a bit small? What would you compare Nike's too size was? Like is a Burton 11 a Nike 12?


I would say the opposite. I have an 8.5 burton moto and an 8 Kaiju, i put them at pretty much the same size.

After full pack out, I could wear a full size smaller Kaiju than I'd wear a nike running shoe. But they'd be a superb fit and as comfy. 

I suspect those in the 'go up a size' camp are also those in the 'they pack out too much camp'.

I do agree that after 15 days they do feel softer though in the upper.

p.s. also the lace loops destroy the padding on ankle straps. It took 2 days to tear holes in a new pair of cartel asym straps. Don't know if thats an issue on other laced boots of not?


----------

